# Best movie based off of a game



## theg90 (Feb 4, 2008)

Sister thread of my one about games based off of movies.  What are you favorite movies that have been based off of games?  I'm expecting lots of Uwe Boll here...  I loved the old Donkey Kong CGI movie, and nothing could be better than the Postal movie, any movie that has been praised as 'live action South Park' and has Mini Me getting raeped by monkeys has my vote for epic win.


----------



## E-mannor (Feb 4, 2008)

halo the movie looks to be promising ^_^

oh and there was that final fantasy movie, i think like 5 years back, i recall it was actually pretty cool


----------



## Shadow Wolf (Feb 4, 2008)

I'm gonna have to say Silent Hill. It didn't really stick to the original story but they did a pretty decent job of making it feel like Silent Hill (if that makes sense), I was pretty impressed.


----------



## theg90 (Feb 5, 2008)

I saw part of the FF movie, it looked really good.  I have never heard of the Silent Hill movie though.  The Halo movie is going to be epic win.


----------



## sage_mines (Feb 5, 2008)

I actually liked "Advent Children" better than "Spirits Within," and from what I read on the interwebs, I'm like the only one who does.


----------



## XNexusDragonX (Feb 5, 2008)

I've never played Final Fantasy but it took three views and reading Wiki to understand the story properly. I was mainly watching for the Cgi to be honest. O: The Spirits Within was also enjoyable, quite a breakthrough in animation when it was released.

Silent Hill - I've played all the games, if you haven't played Silent Hill then the film is a good way of getting into it. They did change the story slightly, I was a bit pissed that they had a woman playing the main character (in the game its a man) but hey, the had to make it viewer-friendly and get that character-to-audience relationship.

Hitman - Was a good fun film, I've forgotten his name but the main character doesn't 'look' identically like Agent 47, but does pull it off nicely in the way of acting. <:

Doom - Was crap, personally. Lolol.

Resident Evil - Just your typical guns blazing, shootin' zombies flick. I've played the games and enjoyed the film but its not a great way of getting all the story, like Doom I think this was just one for the fans. you just cant fit an eight or so hour game into a 1.5 hour film.


----------



## Teddytalker (Feb 5, 2008)

MORTAL KOMBAT!


----------



## Dayken (Feb 5, 2008)

Gotta go with Silent Hill as well. Not really fond of that ending (yes, I "get" it), but they nailed the mood.

And for the hell of it, the worst was Bloodrayne. Street Fighter, Doom and Mortal Kombat at least had plenty of cheese, Bloodrayne tried to be serious and it all blew up in it's face. No Nazi killing, Michelle Rodriquez, and a scene with *sex where both people are on opposite sides of the bars of a jail cell*. Not that the game was a masterpiece, but what the hell? =/


----------



## Rostam The Grey (Feb 5, 2008)

Silent Hill. Advent's children was OK, but at points kind of lame. I wish they'd make the actual game (FFVII) into a movie or maybe FFIII (US). I wonder who'd play Kefka?


----------



## Tycho (Feb 5, 2008)

Rostam The Grey said:
			
		

> I wonder who'd play Kefka?



They'd probably go for Jim Carrey.  Bleah.


----------



## theg90 (Feb 5, 2008)

sage_mines said:
			
		

> I actually liked "Advent Children" better than "Spirits Within," and from what I read on the interwebs, I'm like the only one who does.



I loved all of those movies, even if I only saw part of them


----------



## Esplender (Feb 5, 2008)

Teddytalker said:
			
		

> MORTAL KOMBAT!



[size=xx-large]*SHIT YEAH!*[/size]


----------



## theg90 (Feb 5, 2008)

Esplender said:
			
		

> Teddytalker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


                                                                                      How was that movie NOT awesome?  *theme song plays endlessly in head*
How was the


----------



## Fallen (Feb 5, 2008)

Resident Evil: Extinction ...best movie based off a video game.


----------



## sakket (Feb 6, 2008)

I hated a good majority of silent hill, mostly the sub-logical "MOMS ARE GODS GUYS!" im all for female characters being awesome, but i don't like feminist indoctrination shallowing up my movie, especially when they're ALREADY they're running round in hell of all places. Yeah thats right. I thought silent Hill was shallow. Mind boggling plots and shallowness aren't mutually exclusive! 


... but yeah.. there were some silent-hill-y scenes which i was grateful for.. so it gets my vote T_T




			
				XNexusDragonX said:
			
		

> Resident Evil - Just your typical guns blazing, shootin' zombies flick. I've played the games and enjoyed the film but its not a great way of getting all the story, like Doom I think this was just one for the fans. you just cant fit an eight or so hour game into a 1.5 hour film.



I have yet to meet a real res evil fan (including myself) who enjoyed ANY of those monstrosities. I heard it was HUGE in japan though so im assuming they fixed the crappy dialog in the voice-overs and did some editing. If i wanted to watch a guns-blazing zombie shooter movie id watch Planet Terror, which i did. it was exactly what it should have been. 
Res Evil is a survival-horror genre game. the movies are illogical poopoo about a chick with no nipples that couldn't die even if the slack-jawed yokels in the audience wanted her to.. and then she makes an army of herself .. oh wait.. SPOILERSPOILER. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




the fact that it takes itself seriously is what I hate most though.


----------



## harden13 (Feb 6, 2008)

Ok you know what if i had to start a freaking thread about 3 worst movies based off games would be:
Super mario bros
Resident evil extinkiction
Doom


----------



## harden13 (Feb 6, 2008)

But a legend of zelda trilogy would be neat IF! (they stick to the story line!


----------



## Tycho (Feb 6, 2008)

harden13 said:
			
		

> But a legend of zelda trilogy would be neat IF! (they stick to the story line!



Fat chance of that happening, alas.

Besides, they'd probably cast someone like Orlando Bloom or Leo DiCaprio as Link.  Screw that.


----------



## harden13 (Feb 6, 2008)

lol so true XD
lol so true XD but if it was CG animated like the new resident evil movie thats coming out this year than yeah it would be neat^.^


----------



## harden13 (Feb 6, 2008)

its called Resident Evil Degenerations!


----------



## Shadow Wolf (Feb 6, 2008)

Speaking of Resident Evil: Degeneration...


----------



## sakket (Feb 7, 2008)

my god.. that might actually work! even the crappily animated cg models from FF spirits within were better actors than the live action res evil cast.

only problem is the cg's probly gonna look dated in a few years though


----------



## Sylvine (Feb 9, 2008)

Silent Hill. Probably because most of the movies based on games suck truly, while Silent Hill is really a bit more than decent. 

Advent's Children gets my hate vote. I know square has all the rights and all, but I really dislike what they did to the FFVII story with the sequels. The movie itself was... little more than one action sequence after another. Bleh. 

~Sylv


----------



## JAK3ST3RB (Feb 9, 2008)

Shadow Wolf said:
			
		

> Speaking of Resident Evil: Degeneration...


*drools* OMFG!! thats awesome


----------



## Mintywolf (Feb 10, 2008)

gmanxbox said:
			
		

> I'm expecting lots of Uwe Boll here...



What? Noooooo.  If I had the opportunity I would not hesitate to kick that man in the teeth.  Except that from what I have heard, he would not hesitate to hit back, either, and would not have a problem flattening 104 pounds of defenseless girl into the floor . . .


----------



## Tycho (Feb 10, 2008)

Mintywolf said:
			
		

> What? Noooooo.  If I had the opportunity I would not hesitate to kick that man in the teeth.  Except that from what I have heard, he would not hesitate to hit back, either, and would not have a problem flattening 104 pounds of defenseless girl into the floor . . .



Boll's a jackass, and he made himself an even bigger one with that "boxing" stunt, where he dared someone who was ragging on his movie to fight him in the ring.


----------



## theg90 (Feb 12, 2008)

Shadow Wolf said:
			
		

> Speaking of Resident Evil: Degeneration...



F*CK YEAH!


----------



## Jelly (Feb 12, 2008)

Silent Hill. Hearing about the production put me in a bad state of mind, but when I saw the sets I regained quite a bit of faith. The movie, itself, was pretty good (and apparently, others seem to think so, because when I wear my SH shirt I get more comments about "that was an awesome movie" than anything about the game) and was more a homage to all the games and fans than following a single game's plot. I had a fun time explaining that it was based on a game to people.

Also, on a big gay furpile note: am I the only one who finds it hilarious that most of the modern pictures of Centralia are thanks to Xydexx?

Also, I'm sorry, but Super Mario Bros. I loved that movie when I was a kid. I remember going to see it in the theater, and asking that maladjusted twitching guy in the theater if he knew if they were making a sequel, and he said "it's playing next door!" I was baffled and delighted! Bob Hoskins as Mario and John Leguizamo as Luigi is basically the most hilarious casting job ever.

@sakket: "Feminist indoctrination?"


----------



## Zaibatsu (Feb 19, 2008)

definitely NOT the Super Mario Bros movie...

other than that, I can't say I've ever seen any.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Super_Mario_Bros._(film)]http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Super_Mario_Bros._(film)

apperently the director didn't even know it was based off a game.

EDIT:

DAMN! tried using
[href][/href]
tags on the link, but it didn't work.


----------



## Kirbizard (Feb 22, 2008)

Definately NOT Super Mario Bros. or most of the Resident Evil films.

They don't even have much to do with the games. <(._.)>


----------



## Sangiin (Feb 22, 2008)

Teddytalker said:
			
		

> MORTAL KOMBAT!



This is the only correct answer.

...I kid, but really, it was AWESOME.  Second one was better, though.


----------



## Brooklyn (Feb 22, 2008)

Sangiin said:
			
		

> ...I kid, but really, it was AWESOME.  Second one was better, though.



Oh hell no. The second one replaced all the /good/ actors with crappy ones, and then decided that for Mortal Kombat II they should make it based off Mortal Kombat THREE!


----------



## theg90 (Mar 10, 2008)

Actually, now that I saw it, I really liked the Doom movie


----------



## RedVein (Mar 31, 2008)

I liked Final Fantasy 7 advent children, but then again it was  created by the same people who did the game.
It did get confusing sometimes but it was still awesome. 
The CGI was just amazing, and I love what they said about it.
"We could have made it look like acuall humans but if we did that we might as well have used human actors."
best reason to keep it somewhat reall looking, and somewhat CGI looking.


----------



## Hybrid Project Alpha (Apr 1, 2008)

Sounds like when people go to a video game based movie they want a recording of someone playing the game.  I like movies where they make up a new story in the game's universe rather than simply retell a story we already know. 

That said, I did enjoy Advent Children, The Spirits Within, Mortal Kombat and Silent Hill. Super Mario Bros. confused me. Street Fighter was hilariously bad.

Looking forward to that Prince of Persia movie


----------



## Tycho (Apr 1, 2008)

I will say one thing for the Super Mario Bros. movie: Bob Hoskins makes a damn good Mario, and John Leguizamo (or however it's spelled) was a pretty good Luigi.  It was a very weird movie, though the Goombas were actually kinda funny.


----------



## eternal_flare (Apr 2, 2008)

FF7 Advent Children rulz.^_^


----------



## RedVein (Apr 2, 2008)

Hybrid Project Alpha said:
			
		

> Sounds like when people go to a video game based movie they want a recording of someone playing the game.  I like movies where they make up a new story in the game's universe rather than simply retell a story we already know.
> 
> That said, I did enjoy Advent Children, The Spirits Within, Mortal Kombat and Silent Hill. Super Mario Bros. confused me. Street Fighter was hilariously bad.
> 
> Looking forward to that Prince of Persia movie



I liked Spirits within, but it was not based iin the FF univers, in my oppinion. It was more sciency then the games, and I know most of the games are, but they also incorporate magic and stuff, and the spirits within only haad like gaia, and the spirits looking for the 8 spirit thingys that could set them free.


----------



## Tycho (Apr 2, 2008)

RedVein said:
			
		

> I liked Spirits within, but it was not based iin the FF univers, in my oppinion. It was more sciency then the games, and I know most of the games are, but they also incorporate magic and stuff, and the spirits within only haad like gaia, and the spirits looking for the 8 spirit thingys that could set them free.



The Final Fantasy series has almost NEVER had a universe that was consistent from one game to the next (the exceptions being X and X2, and the FF7 spinoffs) - the world of FF6 had little to nothing in common with any of the other FF game worlds.  (The FF Tactics and Crystal Chronicles spinoffs may also have persistent worlds within their respective series, dunno 'cause I haven't played them)

A FF game (or movie for that matter) with a completely different setting and plot from any predecessors or successors is HARDLY unusual.  There is no concrete FF universe.


----------



## OnyxVulpine (Apr 2, 2008)

Best? I can't really say. The one I am most interested in is the Resident Evil movies since thats the only real game series that I like to play and has on going movies.

First - I got to say I really despised the first movie. I mean.. If they named it something other than Resident Evil and changed the names of the virus' I probably wouldn't have been able to even relate it to the game. A licker being the so called "Final boss" was disappointing. Though I do have to say.. The storyline would have worked well if it WASN'T a Resident Evil movie. If they put Wesker in, that original storyline of him testing the carriers would actually tie in with the next two movies. Even if they changed them they should have kept in the classic scenes where Joseph dies and Brad leaves them in the chopper. Finding Kenneth and Forest..

Second - This is my favorite movie by far. I found Jill to be true though everyone else was kinda just... there.. Nikolai was good? Nemesis didn't seem evil or annoying enough. They tried to lighten up the movie with CJ, fine. I honestly would have enjoyed having two stories (2 and 3) going on and the actions of one story would intervene with the other. Either escaping the way that they did in the game, or meeting up at that convention center or where ever it was at the end to escape. The Ashford's were well.. I don't like how they took the infamous name from the game which is pretty much the starter of Umbrella and seeing the use of the virus be something like that. From what I know of the Resident Evil History. Ashford wasn't a scientist. I think it was something like Dr. Marcus created the Proginator virus (From Zero) and Birkin was the one to create both the T and G virus, or be the head of development anyway.

Third - I don't even see this as a Resident Evil movie really. Throw in some nouns like Claire, Carlos, and Umbrella into a zombie movie and throw Resident Evil on it. I think they jumped from Raccoon City to a desolate waste land too quickly. Code Veronica I think would have made a great movie. The thing that irritated me most about the movie was how Alice killed zombies by slicing throats (They don't need to breath!) and across the chest and groin (Ooo whats that gonna do?) as well as the fight scenes of her jumping around where a simple slice of the neck would be sufficient.. As well as the zombies running.. Along with the "Strong zombies" trying to domesticate zombies? How does that work? The brains are completely destroyed and the only thing mutating or changing the virus would really do is make the zombies stationary (Dead) Also when the Doctor was infected and mutated.. There is NO way that he could keep his mind that much his own. I mean.. I know Alice took the virus and it just enhanced her yet she is still herself, sure. But mutating his damn body into a monster but keeping his brain the same? This also reminds me of Alice's stupid powers.. Psychic powers like being able to use it for force and deflecting that fire to kill all the crows. I was all happy and interested in that whole scene. Then all of a sudden.. WHOOSH all crows dead and Alice is there... Sit back in my seat and thing "What the fuck?..."

If they do, when I believe they will. Make a fourth movie.. I am ready to watch but ready to be disappointed..

Anyway, any other movies like Bloodrayne, Super Mario Bros., Doom etc... All sucked.. Mortal Kombat was decent :3

Edit: That CG movie of Resident Evil looks REAL promising. I am heavily looking forward to that.

-Onyx


----------



## Meliz (Apr 2, 2008)

mortal kombat
double dragon
super mario bros


DOA!!!!! yeah! Dead Or Alive was an awesome movie! i would have made it exactly like it is but with a lot more topless sunbathing scenes with nothing happening but just a lot of close ups.

yeah spirits withing was good too. and doom. alone in the dark, woot christian slater with a gun! yeah!


----------



## Diti (Apr 2, 2008)

Hey, there will be a Zelda movie *_*
http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x4x978_legend-of-zelda-le-film_videogames


----------



## Alex Cross (Apr 2, 2008)

Diti said:
			
		

> Hey, there will be a Zelda movie *_*
> http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x4x978_legend-of-zelda-le-film_videogames



April Fools! :twisted:


----------



## Diti (Apr 2, 2008)

Alex Cross said:
			
		

> April Fools! :twisted:


I don't think so, just look at the trailer! 8)


----------



## Hybrid Project Alpha (Apr 2, 2008)

It is an elaborate april fools joke, made by IGN.


----------



## Diti (Apr 5, 2008)

Errrâ€¦ Source?


----------



## Hybrid Project Alpha (Apr 5, 2008)

IGN.com o.Ã´


----------



## Vore Writer (Apr 5, 2008)

Only movie I seen was Mortal Kombat, and I thought it was all right.


----------

